# Weekly Competition 2014-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F2 R U' R U R2 U'
*2. *U F U' R2 F' R F R'
*3. *R2 U R' F' U' R U2 F U'
*4. *U' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U R U2
*5. *R F' R U F U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B U2 L U' R' B D
*2. *U2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D B2 F R' B D' L' F U2 R F2 R'
*3. *R' D' R B' U2 F' D L' D' R' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U
*4. *D2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F L D2 U B2 L B' U F' D
*5. *U2 B' D' R U' F' R2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Fw F' Uw2 L Fw' D L Fw2 R' Uw' B F' Rw' Uw B' F2 L U Rw2 B R2 U2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' Rw' Uw L2 R U' F R2 F' D' Uw
*2. *Uw F' U' F' Rw R2 Uw' R' Fw2 Rw Uw B Uw' Fw L D2 F2 Rw2 B' R' D2 B' Fw' F' Uw' B2 L2 U L R Fw2 D2 Uw L2 Rw2 U F' L B2 F'
*3. *L2 Rw2 U2 L' B D L' R B Fw Rw' R' U' L Rw Fw' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' Uw B Fw' Rw' R2 U' B' U2 Rw2 R' F U' B Fw L' Rw2 R2 F' Rw2
*4. *Rw' U2 B2 Rw' Uw2 B Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 U' L2 R2 Uw' U Rw' D Uw B' Fw2 R' Uw' U2 B F' R2 Fw' D' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 D F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R' U'
*5. *D' B2 L Fw' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' Uw2 U2 R2 B F Rw F' U2 R' F2 D Uw U R2 U R F D2 R' B' D2 U L Fw2 F L2 Uw2 B D Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 F Dw L' Rw2 B2 Bw F Dw Uw' B Fw2 Dw' L2 Bw R' U' F Uw2 Rw' R D Fw2 U' F2 Dw Bw2 L2 Fw R2 Dw2 R2 D2 Dw2 B Bw L2 Rw' R' Fw2 R' D' Rw' R2 B2 Lw' D2 L Rw2 R2 U' Lw' Fw2 Uw L' Dw' U L2 D B'
*2. *Rw' R D Uw Rw2 F' Lw2 U' Rw2 D2 Bw' U' F' Dw Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 F L' B2 Bw L2 Lw' Fw' D' F' Lw Rw R2 Fw' Lw F' D2 U2 B2 Bw' R Dw' R' Dw' U2 R D' U2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 D Fw2 F2 Uw R F' Dw2 Rw' R'
*3. *Rw' F L2 D U Fw' Lw' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 B' L B2 Uw Fw2 F Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 B F2 Rw R' D' Lw' Bw Fw Lw' Bw2 Fw F2 Uw F Lw2 Fw L F U F' Uw2 B' Dw2 L2 Lw' D' Uw2 Rw' Dw' B Bw2 F Uw B2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 R'
*4. *Uw' L Lw' F Lw R2 B R B2 Dw Lw2 R2 D' U2 L Bw2 Dw' R' U2 F2 L' D2 Dw' Uw B F2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw B' Dw B Bw R2 D' Bw' F2 Dw Rw2 D L F' Rw' Fw' D' Dw2 U' Fw Uw' U2 R B2 Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 U' B2
*5. *Uw' Fw' L2 U2 L2 Fw2 D B2 Uw2 B R2 F' Lw2 R2 Bw2 F Lw' B Bw2 R2 Bw L Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw U F' Lw Rw F' Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw D Uw Lw' B Bw' U2 Lw U2 Rw D2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 Uw U B' Lw2 Fw2 Dw L2 Fw' Rw U

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 3F' L2 2U2 3F2 L U2 L2 2D 2L' 2B2 2U' F2 2D' 2L2 3U' 2L 2B2 2L 3R2 2D2 3F' R2 3U' 2R2 3U2 U' 3F' 2D' 2F' D 2R2 D 2L' B2 2B' L R2 2F' L' 3R 2R' R' D2 2U2 3F' 2R B2 2L2 3R2 3U2 2U2 3F' L2 2L R2 2B2 3F 2F' U 2F' D 2D' 2U' L' F2 3R F' 2L' 3F'
*2. *3R 2R 2F' 2R2 3F' 2D2 2L' 2B' 2U 2B 3F F' 3R U R' U 2F2 D 2D' 3F2 3R2 2R R B D' 2D2 F 3R2 2R2 R U2 R2 F' 2L2 2R' D2 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 F' U2 3R' 2D2 2R2 B2 2D2 L 2L' 3R 2R' R2 B2 2F2 L B' 2R 2D' 3U' 3F' 2U2 U' B 2F2 2L' 2F2 D' 2U 2B' F
*3. *3U2 2U2 F2 L' 3R2 3U2 2U 3R R 3F2 R' B2 2F' L 2U' U2 2B L 3R 2B 3R' B 2D' 3F F2 L' 2R2 3F' U 2L 3R 2U2 2F D2 3F D2 3R2 2F' 2R' 3U2 B2 3F F U' 3F2 D 2R2 2B2 F' L2 3F2 F2 2U2 B' 2F' L 3R2 F2 2L' F2 U' 2L' 2B' 3R2 2B' 3F2 D 2B' R2 F2
*4. *2R2 U2 B2 2B2 3F 2F' 2U' 3F2 2D' 3U U B' 2U 3F L2 2L2 3F R 2U' L2 R' 2D F2 2U' U 3R' B2 2D' L2 2L 2D2 3R' R' 3F F' 2R2 R D2 2D 2L2 B' 2F2 2D B2 L' 2F2 D' 2B 2L' R' 2F 3R2 2F' 3R' R' 3F' F2 R' 2D2 2U U 3F2 D' B' 2B2 2R 2B 2F2 2L' R
*5. *2R2 B2 2F 2D' 2B' 3F' R B 2D' 2B' D' 2F U' L U' 2F' R2 3U F2 3U 2U B2 3F F' 2L' 3R2 D L 2R' 3F 2R' 2B D2 2U' B2 3F R2 F2 L2 2L 3U2 3R' 2D2 L 2L2 3R2 2R' R' 3F' 2D 3U' 2U2 3R 2R D 2D' L B' D2 3U 2U F 2U2 2B' 3R' B2 2U 2R' F' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' 3F F2 D L B' 2B F' 3D B' F2 2U U2 L' 2R F 3L U2 3R2 2D 3D 2U U2 3R2 2R 3D2 3B2 3F2 F' 2U L2 3R2 R' 3D2 F' U2 3B' 2F F 2D2 2U' R' 3B D L' 3U B2 3F2 2F' 2D' 3B' 3D B' 2F2 F2 3L' D2 2R' B 3U' 2L' 3L' B2 F' 2D' 3U2 F' 2U L 3B' 3U' 2R' D' 2U' U' 3R 2D B 2U2 3F2 F D 2D 3U 2U 2B' 2F' F 2U2 3R2 B2 D L' 2L2 R' 3D' U 2L' 2F' D
*2. *2D 3D 3U' 2U R' D 3D2 L 2R 2D2 3U' R2 2B2 D' U2 3F 2F 3L' 2D2 3D2 2U2 L 3B F2 3U U2 3R F2 2D 3U' 2B2 3B2 2F2 L 3L2 D' 2B' 3B L2 D' 2U2 3B2 L2 R2 2D 2L2 2R' R' 3B2 D2 2B F' L2 U2 2R' 2U' 2L' R' 3D2 3F' 2L2 2D2 3U B 2L 3R' 2R2 B 2D2 2B F' 2U2 U B 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 2L2 2B' 3B2 F' 2L' 2U B' 3F 2L' B2 3F' 3U' 3L2 3R R' B' 2L' R2 2F2 3L2 F' 3U2
*3. *2D 2F2 3R 2R' 3F 2D2 2B 3F' 2F' 2U2 2R 3B2 3F' 3L F' 2D2 2F' 2U 3B2 3U 3F2 3D2 3U' U' 2F' 3L' B 3L2 3F2 R2 3B' L2 2R D2 2U2 2B' 3B' 3F F 2U' 3F2 3D2 3U 2R' B' L' D2 2R 3F' R2 U 2R2 D2 3B2 U' 3L2 3D R2 F' 2L' 3F2 3D F' 3L' 2B F' D R2 2F2 D 2B' 2F 2U' B2 2U 3B' 3R R2 3D 2F' L2 2F2 2L 2D' 2L 2R 2B 2F2 2L 3R2 D' 3U2 3B2 2D 2R' 2D2 3U2 3B 3R2 2B2
*4. *B2 R 3B2 3D2 2R' 2D 3U' 3L 3F 2F 3U2 U' L 2L 3U 3L2 D' 3U 2R' B2 3U' 2U2 3R B' 3F U 3L 3U' B' 2B2 2L' 3R B2 3L' 2R' U2 2B2 U2 R2 3F' 2D2 2F F2 3U2 2R2 3U2 3B2 2R' 2F2 R2 3D 2B 2F 3U2 L 3R' F2 2D L' 2L' 3L 3R' 2R B2 D2 B 2F2 3L 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L' 3D' L' 3R 2B' 2F2 F2 D2 3R' B2 D' B2 D2 2F 3R2 3D B 2B' F2 R 3B2 D 2D' 3D' U2 2B2 2U 3B 3F'
*5. *3L B2 3F' 2D' U2 F2 2U2 3L U L2 2L' 3R2 B' 3L' 3B2 3U 2U 2L 2R2 D2 2F' 2U2 L2 3F' 3L' 2U 2B' L2 2B' F U 3B2 2D U B2 3B2 2R 2D 3U' U2 3B' L 2D2 2U2 3R' 2R B 2F' 2L2 3R' 2U2 F U' 2B' 3B 3F 3U' 2U' 2B2 D' 3D 3U2 2U 2R 2B 3R' 2R' 3F F2 3L 2R' 3U2 2U' 3B2 3R' 3F' L2 3R' 2R B2 L2 3F' 3L2 2B2 3L' R U' R2 B' 2B2 3B' 2L' R2 3B2 D' 2D 3D2 3U 3R F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U F' U2 F U2 F' U'
*2. *U F' R U2 R' U F2 U' F' U'
*3. *R2 F U' R F2 R U2 F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 L F D' L' R2 F U2 B2 R F2 D F'
*2. *D2 F R2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F D2 L D' R' F' L' U2 L'
*3. *D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' L D' L F2 R' B U' F L F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F L2 F Uw2 Rw2 D Fw L Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R F Uw Rw2 B' L' Fw' D2 L2 B2 Fw' F L2 R B' Uw2 U' B' U2 F Rw D2 B2 L2 Rw F D2
*2. *B' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw2 D' B' L' Rw2 F Uw2 U B' D' Fw2 F2 D R' F Rw' U' Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R D' U B' Fw2 F Uw' F' D2
*3. *B' U' F2 U' B2 F L U' F R2 Fw2 L R' D' Rw D Fw D' Rw' F2 R' D Uw2 L' B2 R2 D U2 B2 Uw2 F' L' R' B' L2 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 L2 B Dw Lw2 Uw' F' R2 D' Lw' R2 B2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Dw Lw2 D2 U2 B Bw' R Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 U L' F' Rw2 Dw' U2 B' Bw Fw2 D Lw Uw' Rw' Fw' L D' Uw' U' Lw2 B2 F2 R Fw2 Lw' Rw D' R'
*2. *L Lw2 B2 Bw Lw' D' Dw R' D' Rw2 R2 U' Rw2 U' Fw' R Bw Uw Bw' L' Bw D' R' D2 Fw2 Rw' U Rw2 F D2 U Rw Uw' U F Rw Fw' F' D2 B2 Dw2 Lw D' Bw' D L2 D' Rw F2 Dw Rw2 R2 B2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Fw' Dw' Fw' L2
*3. *U2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 Bw L U' B2 Bw2 R' Uw' Lw' B' Uw L F2 Lw Bw2 Uw' B Uw2 U' F2 Uw' U' L' Lw' Rw2 R Uw2 U' B L2 Lw' Bw' D' Dw Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Bw2 Fw' U' F D2 F L' D2 L Lw R Dw2 U B2 U2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D' U2 B 2U2 B 3F2 3U' B2 2B2 2D2 2U' 3R R2 D 2F2 2D 3U 2L' 2D2 2B' 2F U' B' 2F' 2R2 B' 2B 3F2 F2 2L 3U' 2U2 U' F' 2L2 2D2 3U 2U' U2 B R' 3U' L2 F' U' 3F' 3U2 L R2 3F2 2D B' 3U B' 2B' R2 U' F 3U2 R' 3U 2U 2B' 3F' 2L2 2D 2F D2 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L 3D' L2 3R2 2D' 2B2 D 3D' U' 3F' 3L' 2R R' 2B' 2D' 2U U 2L D2 2B' 2R2 R 2B2 3U' L' 3L2 2U L 2D' 3U2 R' 2U' 2F2 2R' 2B2 L2 2L 3L' F L2 2U2 U2 3R 2R 3U 3L2 3B' U' 3L' 2F' 3D2 B' F 2L 3L2 3R2 2F2 D' 3R2 3D2 3U2 F L' R B 3D2 3B L 3L2 3F' U 2B2 F2 2R 2B2 2F F 2L 2F 3L D 3B2 2L D 3B2 F' 2L 2D' F2 3U2 3F2 3D2 L2 B D' 2D' 3D' L' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B U D2 R' B2 D B' D2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 D2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L' D2 U R2 B R B2 F U R
*3. *B' L2 U L' B2 L2 B' U' R F2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 U2 B
*4. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R D' R2 U' L2 B L F' D B'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 D L2 F2 L B F2 U F' D' L' B' F2 U L2
*6. *L' F2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 U' F B2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' D'
*7. *D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F2 U F2 R' F' L F' D2 B' U' R' D' B
*8. *U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 R' D' L D2 U' F2 U L' F'
*9. *U R2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 R F' L' U' B D2 F2
*10. *L2 B U2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F L U2 B' F L' F2 D2 U' L
*11. *R2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' F' U L' B L2 R2 U2 L2 U'
*12. *D2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 R D L' U F' L U' R'
*13. *R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F L2 F' R F2 U' L D2 L2 B D L' R B2
*14. *F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R D' B2 R' B2 R2 B U' F2 R'
*15. *B' R2 B R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 R B2 D' B L2 B D2 F2 L'
*16. *R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D R' F2 U2 B' U' R2 D2 B2 U
*17. *B' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 R' D' L D L F' L' U B' D2
*18. *L2 R2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D B2 L2 U F U' R' D' B'
*19. *L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B D B' U L R' F'
*20. *F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 R' F2 U2 R' D' L D2 R U L' F R'
*21. *R' B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L B' L' R B2 F' R' D U
*22. *F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D' U L U L2 B2 R2 U R' F' L B' U'
*23. *U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U R' F' D' L' B U2 B D B2 R2
*24. *F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 R' B D' F2 L2 D' B' D2 F R
*25. *R2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 U' B' L B' L' B U R F U2
*26. *U F' R U' F2 D' L2 D F R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U
*27. *B2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R B2 R F' U L' F2 L' D2 B' F U L'
*28. *F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R U2 B D2 R' B2 D2 R B2
*29. *L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 L' D U' B U L' F' U2 F' L2 U'
*30. *F B' U2 L' F' R U' R2 L' F2 L2 F D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2
*31. *F2 B' R L F' L' U2 F2 U' F L2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 B2 U2 R2
*32. *R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L D' R B2 F' R' B' F' D F R'
*33. *D2 L2 B' R2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D B' L' U B2 U B L2 B2
*34. *B2 D2 L B' L' B' R2 U2 D R' D2 R B2 R B2 U2 L' B2 L2
*35. *U' R' B' D F L2 F2 L' F' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R
*36. *U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R D' F2 R' U' F' U2 L' B D' U2
*37. *B U2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' L D2 F2 R B U' F2 D' B' D'
*38. *L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 U' B R F2 R2 F U R
*39. *U' R2 B2 D B2 D L2 R2 D U2 L D2 F' L F' L2 U B R' U
*40. *F2 R B2 D2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L B' D L2 R' F' R' D U2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 D2 F' D L2 D B' U2 F2
*2. *F2 R2 L' F' R' L U F R' U2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D
*3. *R' U2 L U2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U' L2 R2 B' R' D U' B' D2
*4. *U2 R U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' B R B2 U R2 B D R' B2 F2
*5. *R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B U' L D2 R' F D' U2 F2 U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L' U' R' F' L2 F' L' B R2
*2. *F R' U2 L U D2 L' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F'
*3. *B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U R B L' U2 F' L2 B R' U2
*4. *B2 D2 B2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 U' R' U' R' U' L U' B L R F' U'
*5. *F U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 D L' D2 B U F D' F R2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B L2 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 D' B' U' L D' R' U' L2 B U
*2. *R' L F2 U D2 R' B R2 D F L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F B L2
*3. *U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 R F D2 L2 U' L2 B L' B2 F
*4. *U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 B D F2 L R' D' F R' U2 B2
*5. *L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U F' D L2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' U' L' U' B L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F'
*3. *B U2 D' L U' L' F D F2 D' F' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2
*4. *L' R' D' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U' B Fw' R2 Fw L B' L2 Uw' U' R2 F Rw' Fw' U R' U L2 Fw' D2 F2 L' B Fw2 Rw' F Uw2 L R D Uw' B Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F U' R' U F2 U2
*3. *D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' U' B R U R U2 L' D R' D'
*4. *Rw Fw2 R2 B U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Rw Fw' R B2 Fw' Uw' U L2 Fw R2 F2 R2 Fw Uw U' F Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 F' L' D Uw U2 B2
*5. *Lw Rw2 R Fw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' B Lw' R2 B' D Rw Bw Dw U' Bw2 Fw2 L' D2 L2 Bw Fw2 Rw Dw' L' Lw F' Dw' L2 Uw2 U Bw' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' U2 R' U2 B' Dw L D2 Lw2 R' F2 D' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' F Lw2 Fw2 Rw F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L U' R L' U B' R U' r' b u'
*2. *L B U L B' L R' B' l r' b' u'
*3. *R' B' L' B U L' R U' r b' u'
*4. *B' U' L' U' B' U' R' L r' b'
*5. *U B' U' R B' U' L' R L' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D' U R' U' L' U' D'
*2. *R' U' D' L' R U R U' R' U'
*3. *D U D L' U D' L' U' R'
*4. *U' D' R L' U D U' L' D'
*5. *L R' U D' U' L U R'


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 25, 2014)

*2x2*: 5.19, (6.41), 5.74, 3.70, (2.10) = *4.88*
*3x3*: (16.77), 16.98, 17.20, 18.91, (20.73) = *17.70*
*OH:*: 31.61, (41.92), 41.53, (27.82), 38.28 = *37.14* - Good average and PB single 
*Pyraminx*: 9.88, (16.54), (5.82), 7.50, 8.94 = *8.78*
*Megaminx*: 4:03.90, 4:09.68, (3:51.68), (4:46.50), 4:12.29 = *4:08.62*
*2BLD*: 35.81+, DNF, DNF = *35.81*. Complete fluke.
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, 5:23.58 = *5:23.58*
*Multi-BLD*: *1/2* in *30:54.96*


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 25, 2014)

*2x2 :* 10.94, 12.02, (13.82), 10.34, (4.18) *= 11.10*
*3x3 :* 26.19, 27.05, (24.61), 26.34, (28.18) *= 26.53*
*4x4 :* (1:24.91), 1:38.44, 1:34.74, (1:42.30), 1:25.99 *= 1:33.06*
*5x5 :* (5:04.69), 4:10.03, 4:14.57, 4:07.30, (3:59.49) *= 4:10.63*
*Clock :* (30.68), 40.45 ,(43.45) ,35.13, 39.39 *= 38.32*
* Pyraminx :* (12.73), (21.83), 17.48, 15.70, 21.03 *= 18.07*
*OH :* 1:11.29, 1:41.26, (1:11.28), (1:47.03), 1:25.62 *= 1:26.06*
*2-4 Relay : 2:33.33*
*2-5 Relay : 6:49.15*
*Skewb :* 22.66, 25.59, 22.90, (20.09), (27.89) *= 23.72*
*Megaminx :* (4:00.15), 4:13.29, 4:10.82, (4:35.71), 4:05.21 *= 4:09.77*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 25, 2014)

*2x2 : *6.08, 5.55, (10.41), 5.30, (2.04) = *5.64*
*3x3 : *15.33, (12.96), 14.11, 15.01, (17.05) = *14.82*
*4x4 : *58.94, (1:10.29), 52.70, 53.10, (47.50) = *54.91*
*5x5 : *(2:00.91), 1:52.67, 1:42.13, (1:41.24), 1:50.99 = *1:48.60*
*6x6 : *3:09.78, (3:00.56), 3:14.87, (3:16.41), 3:14.10 = *3:12.92*
*7x7 : *4:33.76, 4:31.66, (4:18.14), (4:47.36), 4:41.06 = *4:35.49*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 44.62, 38.70 = *38.70*
*3x3BLD : *2:12.86, 2:25.45, DNF = *2:12.86*
*4x4 BLD : *12:40
*OH : *(55.13), (42.09), 50.80, 47.70, 51.76 = *50.09*
*MTS : *(DNF), 53.30, 42.40, 1:00.42, (42.14) = *52.04*
*2-4 relay : 1:28.32*
*2-5 relay : 3:14.96*
*Clock : *(22.88), 12.29, 15.27, (12.19), 16.17 = *14.58*
*Megaminx : *1:32.99, 1:35.86, (1:28.50), 1:29.04, (1:38.50) = *1:32.63*
*Pyraminx : *(7.67), 7.48, 6.18, 6.06, (5.59) = *6.57*
*Square-1 : *(41.58), 35.40, 35.93, 34.61, (31.65) = *35.31*
*Skewb : *11.38, (30.03), 12.04, 12.73, 8.26 = *12.05*


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2014)

*2x2*: 4.71 3.78 2.81 4.13 3.45 = 3.78
*3x3*: 15.97 13.96 16.57 14.07 11.74 = 14.67
*4x4*: 1:16.41 1:03.65 1:09.30 1:16.09 1:21.54 = 1:13.93
*OH*: 25.23 22.68 19.01 19.13 21.56 = 21.12
*2-4 Relay*: 1:35.39
*Pyra*: 12.47 16.01 20.26 11.13 21.97 = 16.25
*Skewb*: 14.89 15.55 10.46 10.93 16.87 = 13.79


----------



## thatkid (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Mike, I don't have a physical clock so could I use a sim to compete in this?


----------



## RK0213 (Feb 26, 2014)

*3BLD* 33.04 DNF DNF=*33.04*


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 26, 2014)

*3BLD:* 1:03.01, 43.04, 35.71 = *35.71*
*2BLD:* 13.81+, 12.15, DNF(20.25) = *12.15*
*2x2:* 3.06, 3.43, 3.73, (3.81), (1.84) = *3.41*
*3x3: * 9.57, (8.78), (11.20), 11.03, 9.39 = *10.00*
*OH:* (15.87), 19.56, (27.18), 23.22, 18.97 = *20.58*
*234relay: 1:09.24*
*MultiBLD:* *2/2 in 3:16.10*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 27, 2014)

*2x2* - (3.85), (2.98), 3.00, 3.80, 3.68 = *3.49*
*3x3* - 14.54, (15.68), (12.75), 15.43, 13.60 = *14.52*
*4x4* - 1:02.31, (1:12.80), 52.84, 1:01.33, (49.79) = *58.83*
*5x5* - 1:53.13, 1:53.78, 1:58.38, (2:10.21), (1:45.58) = *1:55.10*
*2BLD* - 30.14, 30.14, 26.91 = *26.91*
*Clock* - 7.98, (11.58), 7.89, 7.55, (6.20) = *7.81*
*Pyraminx* - (5.56), (9.75), 5.71, 6.93, 6.73 = *6.46*
*FMC - 39*


Spoiler



Scramble - L2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' U' L' U' B L2
R' F' L' U B' D - 2x2x2 block (6)
F' L' F D F D' - 2x2x3 block (6)
U2 F' U2 F U F' - 3rd pair (6)
F' U' F - 4th edge (3)
U' B' U F' U' B U F - 4th corner (8)
R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R - OLL (10)
U' - AUF (1)
1 move cancels


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 27, 2014)

2x2: 1.58, 0.84, 1.41, (1.69), (0.82) = 1.28 average

3x3: 10.10, 9.80, 9.33, 9.13, 9.46 = 9.53 average

2x2 BLD: 3.11, 3.81, 6.30 = 3.11


----------



## kcl (Feb 27, 2014)

lolwat 2x2

1.77, 2.13, 1.84, (2.37), (0.88) = 1.91 average 

WTF 3x3 SCRAMBLES WERE AWESOME

8.05, (7.47), 9.25, 9.30, (10.58)= 8.87 ao5.. Holy crap :O

The second scramble had my favorite OLL into a j perm


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 28, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (7.51) (11.05) 7.95 8.06 10.07 = *8.69*
*3x3x3*: 21.06 (20.46) (24.90) 23.63 22.75 = *22.48* 
*4x4x4*: (1:58.69) 2:05.20 (2:08.78) 2:05.79 2:07.25 = * 2:06.08*


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2014)

*3x3:* (14.96), 15.35, 15.16, (16.52), 15.38 = 15.30
*4x4:* 1:05.70, (1:11.86), 1:01.72, (1:00.07), 1:03.56 = 1:03.66
*5x5:* (1:29.41), 1:37.09, 1:41.57, 1:32.80, (1:43.96) = 1:37.15
*6x6:* 3:01.11, (2:56.88), 3:01.88, 2:58.53, (3:23.52) = 3:00.51
*7x7:* (4:38.29), 4:33.33, 4:31.76, (4:25.99), 4:37.47 = 4:34.19
*OH:* 31.22, (27.69), 31.86, 30.02, (34.12) = 31.03
*Megaminx:* (2:01.70), 2:15.08, 2:12.02, 2:02.66, (2:46.15) = 2:09.92


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 3, 2014)

2x2: 4.49, 4.44, 3.72, (4.66), (2.37) Avg. = 4.22
3x3: 17.84, 18.16, 17.40, (20.30), (16.91) Avg. = 17.80
4x4: (1:01.87), 1:09.96, (1:10.11), 1:02.62, 1:04.57 Avg. = 1:05.47
5x5: (2:11.80), (2:06.79), 2:06.94, 2:08.88, 2:07.63 Avg. = 2:07.82
6x6: (3:18.71), 3:53.20, 3:58.34, (4:10.54), 4:02.04 Avg. = 3:57.86
7x7: 5:48.10, 5:56.27, 6:22.67, 6:01.56, 6:07.07 Avg. = 6:01.63
2x2 BLD: (21.05), DNF, 46.86 =21.05
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:45.07 = 3:45.07
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 3/3 (15:32)
3x3 OH: 30.17, (33.36), 30.09, (25.34), 26.45 Avg. = 28.90
3x3 with Feet: 1:25.83, (1:14.35), 1:32.31, 1:41.26, (1:55.89) Avg. = 1:33.13
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:39.61, 1:37.31, 1:38.58, (1:17.12), (1:47.22) Avg. = 1:38.50
FMC: 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:43.44
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:55.73
Clock: (21.51), 18.84, 17.91, 17.51, (16.94) Avg. = 18.09
Megaminx: 1:26.53, (1:37.93), 1:32.72, (1:21.26), 1:28.49 Avg. = 1:29.25
Pyraminx: 8.23, 7.72, (9.05), 6.75, (6.72) Avg. = 7.57
Square-1: (31.73), 32.21, (37.30), 34.10, 36.06 Avg. = 34.12
Skewb: 19.94, 16.98, 15.87, (23.16), (13.10) Avg. = 17.60


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 3, 2014)

*3x3:* 42.65, 49.89, 1:37.29, 1:07.29, 55.52
Yea i fail...


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 3, 2014)

*Pyraminx* (8.13), 8.05, (5.94), 6.39, 6.23 = 6.89


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 4, 2014)

Results: congrats to TheDubDubjr, qaz and mycube

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.28 Rubiks560
 1.73 stevecho816
 1.91 kclejeune
 1.92 nccube
 2.52 Lucas Wesche
 2.54 yoinneroid
 2.64 Lapinsavant
 2.67 TheDubDubJr
 2.77 Iggy
 2.89 natezach728
 3.17 riley
 3.23 yuxuibbs
 3.27 hubingjushi
 3.41 Tao Yu
 3.49 DuffyEdge
 3.53 Nihahhat
 3.79 Bindedsa
 3.94 MatejMuzatko
 4.20 mycube
 4.22 cc9tough
 4.53 bh13
 4.76 qaz
 4.88 notfeliks
 4.91 Skullush
 4.96 Regimaster
 5.36 CyanSandwich
 5.44 giorgi
 5.64 bacyril
 5.82 jaysammey777
 6.36 thatkid
 6.70 LostGent
 7.17 Schmidt
 8.63 ickathu
 8.69 MarcelP
 10.46 Mike Hughey
 11.10 BenjaminW
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.87 kclejeune
 9.42 Lapinsavant
 9.53 Rubiks560
 9.65 yoinneroid
 9.74 Lucas Wesche
 9.87 riley
 10.00 Tao Yu
 10.53 stevecho816
 12.33 yuxuibbs
 12.44 natezach728
 12.53 TheDubDubJr
 12.81 mycube
 13.13 Skullush
 13.32 MatejMuzatko
 13.73 Iggy
 14.35 giorgi
 14.52 DuffyEdge
 14.67 Bindedsa
 14.82 bacyril
 15.30 Dene
 15.45 qaz
 15.64 bh13
 16.11 Nihahhat
 16.15 jaysammey777
 16.23 blairubik
 17.36 Regimaster
 17.70 notfeliks
 17.80 cc9tough
 18.23 CyanSandwich
 19.13 thatkid
 21.07 Mike Hughey
 21.14 ickathu
 22.25 Schmidt
 22.45 LostGent
 22.48 MarcelP
 26.53 BenjaminW
 33.83 MatsBergsten
 34.96 Mikel
 57.57 xlmmaarten
*4x4x4*(28)

 33.72 yoinneroid
 35.93 stevecho816
 38.09 Lapinsavant
 39.61 Lucas Wesche
 44.99 TheDubDubJr
 45.09 nccube
 48.90 Iggy
 54.40 Skullush
 54.91 bacyril
 55.00 qaz
 55.76 mycube
 58.83 DuffyEdge
 1:02.05 jaysammey777
 1:03.66 Dene
 1:05.20 yuxuibbs
 1:05.72 cc9tough
 1:07.05 Regimaster
 1:10.84 Nihahhat
 1:11.02 thatkid
 1:13.37 blairubik
 1:13.82 bh13
 1:13.93 Bindedsa
 1:23.78 ickathu
 1:33.06 BenjaminW
 1:44.18 Schmidt
 1:50.48 CyanSandwich
 2:06.08 MarcelP
 2:28.14 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:15.89 yoinneroid
 1:22.33 Lapinsavant
 1:33.58 mycube
 1:33.66 TheDubDubJr
 1:37.15 Dene
 1:48.60 bacyril
 1:49.53 Skullush
 1:55.10 DuffyEdge
 1:57.40 Iggy
 1:58.66 qaz
 2:07.82 cc9tough
 2:08.32 yuxuibbs
 2:21.11 jaysammey777
 2:27.66 thatkid
 2:33.37 bh13
 2:51.65 ickathu
 4:10.63 BenjaminW
 4:12.24 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:00.51 Dene
 3:02.41 TheDubDubJr
 3:12.92 bacyril
 3:38.32 qaz
 3:57.86 cc9tough
 4:08.42 jaysammey777
 4:22.08 Skullush
 4:50.33 Nihahhat
 5:00.01 thatkid
 8:45.95 Schmidt
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:26.23 TheDubDubJr
 4:34.19 Dene
 4:35.49 bacyril
 4:58.55 qaz
 6:01.63 cc9tough
 8:08.04 thatkid
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 17.94 yuxuibbs
 20.58 Tao Yu
 21.12 Bindedsa
 22.95 riley
 23.68 Skullush
 23.99 mycube
 26.29 TheDubDubJr
 26.97 Nihahhat
 28.26 giorgi
 28.90 cc9tough
 31.03 Dene
 31.59 bh13
 33.61 Mikel
 34.22 jaysammey777
 36.06 qaz
 36.97 thatkid
 37.14 notfeliks
 50.09 bacyril
 50.70 Schmidt
 1:10.21 CyanSandwich
 1:26.06 BenjaminW
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:18.12 Nihahhat
 1:33.13 cc9tough
 2:18.47 TheDubDubJr
 3:09.54 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 3.11 Rubiks560
 9.46 stevecho816
 11.77 TheDubDubJr
 12.15 Tao Yu
 17.63 Iggy
 18.06 Lapinsavant
 21.05 cc9tough
 24.03 MatsBergsten
 25.43 CyanSandwich
 26.91 DuffyEdge
 27.83 Skullush
 29.09 Mike Hughey
 30.78 qaz
 35.81 notfeliks
 38.70 bacyril
 1:16.13 Nihahhat
 1:20.72 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 33.04 RK0213
 35.71 Tao Yu
 40.32 Iggy
 46.49 mycube
 1:04.78 Skullush
 1:11.90 MatsBergsten
 1:12.03 qaz
 1:18.87 CyanSandwich
 1:37.78 Mike Hughey
 2:12.86 bacyril
 2:16.09 MatejMuzatko
 3:02.38 Mikel
 3:45.07 cc9tough
 3:51.49 Nihahhat
 4:19.92 Lapinsavant
 5:23.58 notfeliks
 DNF TheDubDubJr
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:45.84 mycube
 7:52.33 MatsBergsten
 8:52.52 qaz
11:30.51 CyanSandwich
12:40.00 bacyril
16:19.48 okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

15/20 (51:05)  mycube
7/7 (54:25)  okayama
3/3 (15:32)  cc9tough
2/2 ( 3:16)  Tao Yu
2/2 ( 5:21)  qaz
7/12 (46:27)  CyanSandwich
1/2 (30:54)  notfeliks
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 52.04 bacyril
 54.31 jaysammey777
 1:08.25 TheDubDubJr
 1:10.51 qaz
 1:38.42 thatkid
 1:38.50 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 51.62 yoinneroid
 54.09 Lucas Wesche
 58.06 stevecho816
 1:01.77 Lapinsavant
 1:03.49 Iggy
 1:09.24 Tao Yu
 1:09.74 TheDubDubJr
 1:09.80 qaz
 1:12.98 mycube
 1:18.44 yuxuibbs
 1:19.57 bh13
 1:24.08 Skullush
 1:28.32 bacyril
 1:35.39 Bindedsa
 1:38.15 thatkid
 1:38.19 jaysammey777
 1:43.44 cc9tough
 2:11.63 Schmidt
 2:33.33 BenjaminW
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 1:58.47 yoinneroid
 2:22.30 Lucas Wesche
 2:30.22 yuxuibbs
 2:36.39 TheDubDubJr
 2:56.02 mycube
 3:11.18 Skullush
 3:14.96 bacyril
 3:26.03 qaz
 3:48.16 jaysammey777
 3:55.73 cc9tough
 4:05.33 bh13
 4:10.00 thatkid
 6:49.15 BenjaminW
*Magic*(2)

 1.06 yuxuibbs
 1.93 thatkid
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.44 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(15)

 7.11 Skullush
 7.14 TheDubDubJr
 7.29 Nihahhat
 7.85 stevecho816
 9.82 yuxuibbs
 10.62 riley
 12.05 bacyril
 12.75 qaz
 13.41 mycube
 13.79 Bindedsa
 17.60 cc9tough
 21.91 thatkid
 22.20 Schmidt
 23.48 jaysammey777
 23.72 BenjaminW
*Clock*(14)

 7.81 DuffyEdge
 8.31 Iggy
 8.43 Perff
 10.85 qaz
 12.92 yuxuibbs
 14.58 bacyril
 15.98 TheDubDubJr
 16.59 Nihahhat
 17.51 mycube
 18.09 cc9tough
 21.75 Schmidt
 28.91 Skullush
 39.39 BenjaminW
 DNF jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(24)

 4.62 yoinneroid
 5.79 Iggy
 5.90 Skullush
 6.01 ickathu
 6.32 Regimaster
 6.46 DuffyEdge
 6.57 bacyril
 6.89 SirWaffle
 7.57 cc9tough
 7.69 TheDubDubJr
 7.83 bh13
 8.22 jaysammey777
 8.77 notfeliks
 8.80 qaz
 10.77 yuxuibbs
 10.84 Nihahhat
 12.22 thatkid
 14.07 CyanSandwich
 15.18 mycube
 16.25 Bindedsa
 16.97 Schmidt
 18.07 BenjaminW
 20.21 LostGent
 DNF giorgi
*Megaminx*(11)

 59.01 Lucas Wesche
 1:20.10 TheDubDubJr
 1:29.25 cc9tough
 1:32.63 bacyril
 2:01.80 mycube
 2:09.92 Dene
 2:14.13 qaz
 2:29.52 bh13
 4:08.62 notfeliks
 4:09.77 BenjaminW
 DNF Schmidt
*Square-1*(10)

 11.86 Lucas Wesche
 27.40 Skullush
 34.12 cc9tough
 35.31 bacyril
 36.28 TheDubDubJr
 52.69 jaysammey777
 52.77 qaz
 57.56 bh13
 1:01.04 CyanSandwich
 1:05.37 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

21 Lucas Wesche
21 TheDubDubJr
27 guusrs
27 okayama
28 mycube
37 qaz
39 DuffyEdge
44 bh13
48 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

309 TheDubDubJr
292 qaz
281 mycube
231 bacyril
225 Skullush
219 cc9tough
192 Iggy
190 yoinneroid
184 Lucas Wesche
183 yuxuibbs
166 Lapinsavant
154 stevecho816
150 Tao Yu
148 DuffyEdge
141 Nihahhat
136 jaysammey777
134 bh13
132 CyanSandwich
114 Dene
112 thatkid
103 Bindedsa
98 Rubiks560
98 riley
84 notfeliks
78 kclejeune
74 Schmidt
69 Regimaster
66 MatsBergsten
62 nccube
62 MatejMuzatko
62 natezach728
59 giorgi
58 ickathu
55 BenjaminW
49 okayama
39 Mike Hughey
31 blairubik
29 Mikel
26 hubingjushi
22 RK0213
21 LostGent
19 MarcelP
19 SirWaffle
17 guusrs
14 Perff
4 xlmmaarten


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

Aww my post must've gotten missed 

Apparently I won 3x3 and got 3rd in 2x2.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Aww my post must've gotten missed
> 
> Apparently I won 3x3 and got 3rd in 2x2.



Doesn't matter unless you win it all! 

fedora


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Aww my post must've gotten missed
> 
> Apparently I won 3x3 and got 3rd in 2x2.



Sorry, I have not noticed this until now.

The problem was that each event must be first on a line for the result program to 
notice and calculate the result. So both your events the program skipped.

You can write comments to your result as much as you want on separate lines
of on/in the event lines, just not first in the line.

I correct it now.


----------

